# Auburn vs South Carolina GAME DAY!  Woohoo!



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Game face on.  Both teams have battled their way to Atlanta and it's going to be a war.  

I'm confident my Tigers or the Gamecocks could beat any team in the country on a given Saturday and of course that includes each other.  I like our chances, but anyone who thinks this game is a lock one way or the other is crazy.  

I'm expecting a repeat of the first meeting:  crazy back and forth game with my Tigers pulling ahead late.  Basically the same game we've played all year.

I gave my tickets to my two daughters.  My oldest is a senior at Auburn and has had to suffer through a couple of disappointing years, so I'm glad she's had an opportunity to be a part of a season where we are competing for the checkered flag.  Her younger sister is ALL In for the Tigers and she's the most likely to literally cry if Auburn doesn't win.  This will be a game they will talk to their grandchildren about.

War Eagle!

Weagle


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll be rooting for the Gamecocks.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'll be rooting for the Gamecocks.



Don't do it Jody..  Hitch your wagon to the Tigers... It's not too late.

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

My wife and I are tucked away up here in the mountains of Tennessee.  We will have 52 inches of SEC football today.  Cant wait.  

Should be a awesome game.  It will be close.  Both teams will lead the game at some point but I still believe Auburn will be leaving at the end.

It will be a great game and it shows why the SEC is so good.  You play all year, then you have to go up against the best again at the end of the season just to make it to the big game.

Good luck gamecocks.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 4, 2010)

weagle said:


> Don't do it Jody..  Hitch your wagon to the Tigers... It's not too late.
> 
> Weagle



Gotta go with the underdog. USCe has never been much in football and it would be nice to see Spurrier turn them into SEC champs. Plus, I predicted USCe would be the surprise team in the SEC this season.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

I am...














...All In


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

The poll indicates that 70.27% of voters feel the Auburn will win.

Get your votes in 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=587542


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Gamecocks baby!!! I feel an upset.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> The poll indicates that 70.27% of voters feel the Auburn will win.
> 
> Get your votes in
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=587542



69.23%


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 4, 2010)

weagle said:


> I gave my tickets to my two daughters.  My oldest is a senior at Auburn and has had to suffer through a couple of disappointing years, so I'm glad she's had an opportunity to be a part of a season where we are competing for the checkered flag.  Her younger sister is ALL In for the Tigers and she's the most likely to literally cry if Auburn doesn't win.  This will be a game they will talk to their grandchildren about.
> 
> War Eagle!
> 
> Weagle



Good man.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Gamecocks baby!!! I feel an upset.



NCAA will not allow that..


Barn by 10


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> NCAA will not allow that..
> 
> 
> Barn by 10





LOL.  Good thing they helped us in T-Town.   We would have never won without them.  LOL

Sore Loser


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2010)

far from sore

like i said, barn* by 10


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 4, 2010)

67.44


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

who knows?  auburn is #1 and deserve to be, theyve played some tough teams and rose to the occasion.  usc can play with anybody when they come to play.  both are unpredictable as to how good they can be, just SEC football.  either way win or lose, im proud of the gamecocks and staff, theyve given us a great season, nothing to be ashamed of.   IF ( and i pray they dont) auburn beats us i hope they beat the brakes off of oregon, i said i would pull for oregon for certain reasons but i cant do it.   If you win auburn, make us proud to be the toughest league in football.  GO GAMECOCKS!!!   AND GO SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 4, 2010)

Lou Holtz says USC is the better team and they will win.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Lou Holtz says USC is the better team and they will win.



 Mark May wont give us any credit, EVER, hes picked against us every time.  we could play a high school team and he wouldnt pick us?  back in the day a usc player of fan must have stolen his girlfriend or somethin?  what a dillweed


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 4, 2010)

If USC plays the same game they did against Florida they win it.  It has to be a clean error free football come for the Cocks, no turn overs and smart plays by Garcia.  They have the talent and coaching to win, they just have to play a clean game.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 4, 2010)

Pre-game has begun...logging out...here is to a good game.


GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Lou Holtz says USC is the better team and they will win.



Yeah he also said that alabama just had too much defense for Auburn.  Somebody forgot to tell Auburn that.

Holtz is an idiot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm rooting for Auburn.  I hope they embarrass Spurrier.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

TD Tigers.  Looks like we came to play today.

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## SFStephens (Dec 4, 2010)

Booooooooooooooooo


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

I see we are using our usual defensive strategy of pretending like we have no clue how to stop them.

Weagle


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not sure how much of this I'm going to beable to watch. You can tell how much the SEC is down this year just by watching this game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

weagle said:


> I see we are using our usual defensive strategy of pretending like we have no clue how to stop them.
> 
> Weagle



We are just softening them up right now.  LOL

No  coverage has been our coverage...


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

21-7   TD Auburn !!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm impressed with how controled we are playiong right now.  We don't usually get settled in until the 2nd half.  

And just like that we fumble

Weagle


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Interception and first Visor flip of the game.

Weagle


----------



## HOJO (Dec 4, 2010)

I think Im pulling for AU and it makes me feel a little dirty.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 4, 2010)

I bet Miss St is wishing they'd paid the Newton's now! Especially since as long as Cam didn't know about it wouldn't be a violation...


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Need a score right now.   Be nice to go in 28-7.  Come on Tigers score baby...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol.  This the best the East could produce? The barn* is moving the chains at will.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 4, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.  This the best the East could produce? The barn* is moving the chains at will.



I saw Bama play a worse half!!


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Brutal.  Missed FG.  
As Madden would say "Doink"

Weagle


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2010)

BowChilling said:


> I saw Bama play a worse half!!



Not sure about that.  Either way, results seem the same


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

that auburn line is too much...when the top sacking defense cant get to him.....they are nfl linemen.    gilmore sucks....im wondering where they hype is on him, i havent seen it.  garcia is all to peices.  our defense is gased.   im gonna pull till the end but i will admit, auburn is a really good team.   Please God smile on the gamecocks.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge momentum swing right here for SC


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2010)

*Bad half.*

Well, guess I have to.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

td alshon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

The holding call when we were driving cost us a 14 point swing.  

Good drive SC.

Weagle


----------



## schleylures (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like game on in the second half.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 4, 2010)

can you believe that pass


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

can you believe that ???????????????   well................................


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 4, 2010)

It's just Auburn's year!


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh MY LORD!  That never works!!!

TD Tigers.

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

We will take that lucky crap right there.   

WDE


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2010)

wow...Adams redeemed himself a little there and on that previous throw after dropping a few.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol, that fool got beat by a girl in the Dr pepper challenge


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

we're beat up front, behind, from the sides, up above......on and on.   i hope we can come back in the second half but right now im gonna sit here and pout and cry.   at least the girl with the garnet on won the tossing contest. lol   i dont care what they say, auburns pass defense is twice as good as ours.  man this is horrible.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 4, 2010)

And they say Les Miles is a wizard and LSU had the lucky horseshoe up their ahem! It's just destiny for AU to beat everyone no matter how much they have to come back from. At least it appears they will not have to stage a comeback in this game!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep, Auburn takes over as luckiest team known to mankind.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

gin house said:


> i dont care what they say, auburns pass defense is twice as good as ours.  man this is horrible.



Thats not what you said last week...


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

2nd half we need to start with a stop.

Weagle


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2010)

South Carolina showed on the final drive of the first half, that they have Auburn's defense figured out.  I predict SOS picks Auburn's defense apart.  I think you are seeing it in this first drive.

Give it to Auburn for their play calling on their side of the ball against South Carolina.  I would not say that Carolina's pass defense is so bad, the Cam Newton threat freezes the DB's and safety's.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Carolina kicking game letting them down.

Weagle


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2010)

weagle said:


> Carolina kicking game letting them down.
> 
> Weagle



While I agree, SC will need TD's if they expect to win.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

They should go ahead and hand Cam the Heisman.

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Our "picked apart secondary" makes a stop and our lucky offense scores again...  35-14.   WDE

Pour it on baby


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, the SC wheels have come off the wagon.

Congrats to SC for making it as far as they have but Auburn is destine to win it all this year.

Enjoy you Auburn guys.  So hard to go undefeated in the SEC.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Way to go Defense !!!!!!!!  TD AUBURN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Our "picked apart secondary" makes a stop and our lucky offense scores again...  35-14.   WDE
> 
> Pour it on baby



I was wrong, AU has responded well.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 4, 2010)

I think it is about time to congrat. Auburn and there fans for a perfect season 12 and 0 And a Sec Champinship win.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

One quarter to go Auburn.  Lets finish this thing .


WDE !!!!!!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Thats not what you said last week...



nope!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

I think it is safe to say that we are seeing two eventual Heisman winners playing today.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 4, 2010)

schleylures said:


> I think it is about time to congrat. Auburn and there fans for a perfect season 12 and 0 And a Sec Champinship win.



Yup...as much as I hate to.  Maybe they will go and represent the SEC in the annual fashion we have become accustomed to, by bringing a NC home.



LanierSpots said:


> One quarter to go Auburn.  Lets finish this thing .
> 
> 
> WDE !!!!!!



I would guess you are riding high there LS.  Enjoy my friend, enjoy.


----------



## oldenred (Dec 4, 2010)

i knew they were gonna win but i didn't know it would be a slaughter!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Its a route now.   

We are not getting out played on defense

We are not getting out played on offense

And we certainly are not getting our coached.

All South Carolina predictions failed.

WDE and how far is Arizona.....


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2010)

Who would have thought.  I must admit it's nice to have a lead the whole game...that come from behind mess is waaaay to stressful!!!

WDE!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

So what's the over gonna be for the Championship game???


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> So what's the over gonna be for the Championship game???



99

Weagle


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

weagle said:


> 99
> 
> Weagle



Wanna bet???????? I say it could be a 65-64 game. Both offenses are incredible


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Oregon will still be favored.  LOL

Add another top 25 victory to Auburns season.  

Now at 6.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

CBS is a little over the top with the Cam coverage.  There's an entire team out there that played great.

Weagle


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Oregon will still be favored.  LOL
> 
> Add another top 25 victory to Auburns season.
> 
> Now at 6.



After this game I don't see how Oregon could be favored. They would have to win by 70 vs OSU.

My prediction for BCS Title- AU 55-31


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Way to go Trotter.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Touchdown Backups !!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Thats not what you said last week...



 you have a firm grasp of the obvious  good to see that college education paid off  hey,  we got to atlanta, weve had a good year.  as much as i hate to im gonna have to pull for auburn in the NC.   maybe it wont blow up in our faces and nothin will come out about pimpin out your kid, at least the sec will have a chance to continue the trend.  good year for you lanier, congrats.  i eat my crow


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

*Gin House*

You think Garcia will come back next year?










gin house said:


> you have a firm grasp of the obvious  good to see that college education paid off  hey,  we got to atlanta, weve had a good year.  as much as i hate to im gonna have to pull for auburn in the NC.   maybe it wont blow up in our faces and nothin will come out about pimpin out your kid, at least the sec will have a chance to continue the trend.  good year for you lanier, congrats.  i eat my crow


----------



## stravis (Dec 4, 2010)

Wooo! War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

stravis said:


> Wooo! War Eagle!



War Eagle Stravis !!!!!


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> You think Garcia will come back next year?



  he sure aint nfl caliber!  just when you think hes took the next step he does somethin stupiud and blows it but it wasnt just his fault.  gilmore got thrown all over, our defense couldnt get thru that nfl line, our o line couldnt stop the red hat club(the group of old women who wear the red hats)  our return game was stale, we just got beat all the way around.  i thought we were much better than this but i guess it is what it is.  i like garcia but hes cant get to the next level, i think conner shaw should get the position or at least a good look.    cam is a great fit where he is BUT the main reason for auburn sucess is the senior o line, they are by far the best in the country and i lay money that all will be in the nfl when theyre done.  we were just beat all the way around, no excuses.  proud of my gamecocks and looking forward to next year.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

SC has nothing to be ashamed of. Garcia thinks he is NFL caliber, has since he was Stephen Achilles Garcia in high school. I agree that Shaw will be the starter regardless. Garcia is such an idiot he may get thrown off the team again. I do think that Lattimore is a legit Heisman candidate over the next two years. See you next year in Athens!











gin house said:


> he sure aint nfl caliber!  just when you think hes took the next step he does somethin stupiud and blows it but it wasnt just his fault.  gilmore got thrown all over, our defense couldnt get thru that nfl line, our o line couldnt stop the red hat club(the group of old women who wear the red hats)  our return game was stale, we just got beat all the way around.  i thought we were much better than this but i guess it is what it is.  i like garcia but hes cant get to the next level, i think conner shaw should get the position or at least a good look.    cam is a great fit where he is BUT the main reason for auburn sucess is the senior o line, they are by far the best in the country and i lay money that all will be in the nfl when theyre done.  we were just beat all the way around, no excuses.  proud of my gamecocks and looking forward to next year.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> I think it is safe to say that we are seeing two eventual Heisman winners playing today.





Well at least one and that's for dang sure.  Probably engraving the trophy right about now...


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> SC has nothing to be ashamed of. Garcia thinks he is NFL caliber, has since he was Stephen Achilles Garcia in high school. I agree that Shaw will be the starter regardless. Garcia is such an idiot he may get thrown off the team again. I do think that Lattimore is a legit Heisman candidate over the next two years. See you next year in Athens!



  i like garcia, i dont know what it is,  spurrier is great but i dont know that much about  the rest of the staff, were too predictable.  i can call the play before it happens and my wife cant figure out how i do it, its very easy.   i think that we have some juco players coming in and clowney should come and will start,  brandon shell on the o line, we will be a better team,   the ONLY thing that bothers me is lattimore picked us over auburn and i feel for him, he could be winning a NC this year but picked us, that might sound weird but he sacraficed a lot to play for us.  we'll come back stronger next year,   maybe we can get lattimore a heisman.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

He is one of the most impressive running backs I have seen in a while. He certainly will have a shot, but has to stay healthy. I do think the SEC power will switch back to the East next year. I see Newton leaving, Malzhan taking a head job somewhere, that great OL gone too. 
Crazy thing though is I think next years SECCG will be LSU and GA. At least I can dream right!








gin house said:


> i like garcia, i dont know what it is,  spurrier is great but i dont know that much about  the rest of the staff, were too predictable.  i can call the play before it happens and my wife cant figure out how i do it, its very easy.   i think that we have some juco players coming in and clowney should come and will start,  brandon shell on the o line, we will be a better team,   the ONLY thing that bothers me is lattimore picked us over auburn and i feel for him, he could be winning a NC this year but picked us, that might sound weird but he sacraficed a lot to play for us.  we'll come back stronger next year,   maybe we can get lattimore a heisman.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

WAR CAM EAGLE !!!!!! what a ball game. 

just so yall know, a 12ga #2 load of Cam shot will kill the crap out of a DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2010)

Go Ducks!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

i hope it is AU and UGA in the SECCG next year, so we can pass UVA and UNC as the oldest rivalry in the WHOLE south.


WDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> He is one of the most impressive running backs I have seen in a while. He certainly will have a shot, but has to stay healthy. I do think the SEC power will switch back to the East next year. I see Newton leaving, Malzhan taking a head job somewhere, that great OL gone too.
> Crazy thing though is I think next years SECCG will be LSU and GA. At least I can dream right!




  hey man, if you cant root for your team then why watch?  who knows?  uga is getting better, florida might get it turned around and tenn is gonna get better.  lsu is awfully lucky but somewhere in there they have a formula for winning, auburn may be ok but losing cam, that o line and others will be hard for them,  i would rather lose newton than that line, theyve irreplaceable, theyre truly one of the best college o lines ive ever seen.  usc is getting some awesome talent that will play early and not losing many players this year, we should be in the mix.  who knows who will make it next year?  i hope my gamecocks find their way back to atl next year


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

two words, ........Ladarious Phillips


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> two words, ........Ladarius Phillips



Hush man.  We need to surprise folk with him.  LOL


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

ok. yall please dont read  my previous post.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

*Answer this honestly LS*



LanierSpots said:


> Hush man.  We need to surprise folk with him.  LOL



Did you see this coming in August? I saw Newton at a passing league a few years ago and I knew he was talented but didn't foresee this. And yes, he is huge! 
Now, go bust the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- out of some Ducks!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats Auburn! You showed today why you are going to play for and WIN the national championship. I believe you guys will represent the SEC well. Good luck.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 4, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> i hope it is AU and UGA in the SECCG next year, so we can pass UVA and UNC as the oldest rivalry in the WHOLE south.
> 
> 
> WDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



War Eagle ,what a complete game...waiting all year for that


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

that o line will be in the nfl,  keep your expectations under check. lol


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Did you see this coming in August? I saw Newton at a passing league a few years ago and I knew he was talented but didn't foresee this. And yes, he is huge!
> Now, go bust the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- out of some Ducks!



huge, he is.              talent? 290lbs runs a 4.8 and can do a standing back flip . . .  .. you tell me.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2010)

gin house said:


> that o line will be in the nfl,  keep your expectations under check. lol


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol  . . . .we gonna change Cam's name to Ole W.W.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> huge, he is.              talent? 290lbs runs a 4.8 and can do a standing back flip . . .  .. you tell me.



I was referring to AU going undefeated and playing for it all. 

Sorry but he ain't 290 and he is faster than a 4.8


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

The 290 pound comment was talking about Ladarious phillips.  He is a red shirt freshman you will hear about next year.

The comments by ginhouse was him telling you that no way Auburn will be any good next year because we lose our offensive line.  

We lose a lot next year but have a lot of talent coming on with our team.  It will be interesting to see how it goes.  Remember that Cam has not left YET.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> two words, ........Ladarious Phillips



  you think theyre gonna put him at rb, fb or defensive end?  sounds like gus malzone is gonna use him as short yardage fullback if he can lose some weight.  290lb and can stand flat footed and do a backflip, pretty impressive.  he might just be a great player, do you think auburns line is gonna be able to hold next year for him and dyer?  losing that o line is a bummer if youre an auburn fan.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

Just saw some film on him. Wow. He is big and fast. Interesting to see what he will do next year with Malzhan gone. Sorry I just see Cam getting out while the getting is good! Guys like Phillips make me glad I am too old to play!






LanierSpots said:


> The 290 pound comment was talking about Ladarious phillips.  He is a red shirt freshman you will hear about next year.
> 
> The comments by ginhouse was him telling you that no way Auburn will be any good next year because we lose our offensive line.
> 
> We lose a lot next year but have a lot of talent coming on with our team.  It will be interesting to see how it goes.  Remember that Cam has not left YET.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> The comments by ginhouse was him telling you that no way Auburn will be any good next year because we lose our offensive line.
> 
> We lose a lot next year but have a lot of talent coming on with our team.  It will be interesting to see how it goes.  Remember that Cam has not left YET.



Someone counting wins next year?

Phillips and Reed will be interesting to watch next year but I don't even want to think about it with losing all the seniors; most likely Cam, Fairley, Gus; and the road schedule we will have next year...

I think I'll just enjoy this plate of chicken and worry about all that much later.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> I was referring to AU going undefeated and playing for it all.
> 
> Sorry but he ain't 290 and he is faster than a 4.8



my bad i was talkin about phillips i thought you were too


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> my bad i was talkin about phillips i thought you were too



Here is my honest question about Phillips. If he is so great why was he redshirted? To lose weight? Adjust from small HS ball to D1? He's a specimen no doubt, just curious. 
And yes, the ol Waterfowl Widowmaker will work everytime!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Someone counting wins next year?
> 
> Phillips and Reed will be interesting to watch next year but I don't even want to think about it with losing all the seniors; most likely Cam, Fairley, Gus; and the road schedule we will have next year...
> 
> I think I'll just enjoy this plate of chicken and worry about all that much later.



i agree you're right. i just didn't want yall to think we didn't have ANY talent coming back next year. it will be ineresting to see what happens but i'll shut up and just hope we kill some ducks first.

WDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> The 290 pound comment was talking about Ladarious phillips.  He is a red shirt freshman you will hear about next year.
> 
> The comments by ginhouse was him telling you that no way Auburn will be any good next year because we lose our offensive line.
> 
> We lose a lot next year but have a lot of talent coming on with our team.  It will be interesting to see how it goes.  Remember that Cam has not left YET.



  lanier,  i will be the first to say cam newton is a great player, you cant win out in the sec and not be.   what im saying is that o line is the very best in the country, not knockin auburn, they are the main reason newton has had sucess.   they can block any defense for like 10 seconds and some longer, they doze d lines not block them.  without them you are NOT undefeated and probably not in the sec championship game.  im not knockin auburn, i wish we had half as good o line as you do, theyre not out there.   IF newton comes back he will make plays but not nearly what we've seen this year,  he will get hit and hurried, thats for certain.  auburn has some good talent, cam is great, dyer is good, mcaleb is scary fast,  adams is a good reciever but bottom line is you can replace them, you cant replace that o line that easily, auburn knew what they had when they put those together.  enjoy the rest of the season,  i hope we both can make it back next year but its the sec, who knows, vanderbilt might and ole miss might make it to atl next year


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Here is my honest question about Phillips. If he is so great why was he redshirted? To lose weight? Adjust from small HS ball to D1? He's a specimen no doubt, just curious.
> And yes, the ol Waterfowl Widowmaker will work everytime!



hurt his leg in the weight room. . .i heard.


Haha glad someone picked up on the T.K. & Mike reference


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope he pulls a hamstring before he comes to Athens next year.  Enjoy it all and soak it in brutha. Just bet the over for y'alls next game!

And yes, TK and Mike were hilarious. I still watch them!





wareagle5.0 said:


> hurt his leg in the weight room. . .i heard.
> 
> 
> Haha glad someone picked up on the T.K. & Mike reference


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

i hope you win


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

AUsome!







Weagle


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

weagle said:


> AUsome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 what are you trying to do? make me feel better?  that au/sc score at the bottom is way off,  it that was it i wouldnt be so embarased right now.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2010)

Ha Ha I didn't even notice the score.. I guess they were updating the graphics as the game went along. I like the way the green "W" s look 

Weagle


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 5, 2010)

Weagle--that indeed is the most beautiful green I ever did see!!


----------



## boothy (Dec 5, 2010)

War eagle!


----------



## mikef61 (Dec 5, 2010)

WAR EAGLE and congratulations Lanier!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

weagle said:


>



Cam: $180,000 divided by 14 games = $12,857 per game

Estimated BCSCG payout = $31 million

Not bad of a ROI for the chance of winning a BCS title.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats to the Auburnites on here. I took time out from working on the boat yesterday to watch the game. What a complete and total domination on both sides of the ball. That was as complete a game as i've seen the Tigers play all year.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 5, 2010)

As Spurrier said, " we lost to a better team" and got beat in all phases of the game.  No excuses here,  even if Newton had not played  we still would have lost.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2010)

no excuses, we were beat in every phase by far.  our corners are pitifull, NOBODY is gonna get thru that nfl line( the ducks are really in trouble)  even the wide reciever for auburn showed out,  dyer looked pretty good, it was domination.   but theres always next year,  im proud to be a gamecock, best year in a long time and super talent coming next year, id be tickled to death to be able to do the same thing next year, maybe the final score will be a little closer. lol   WAR COCK!!!!


----------

